
Show HN: RC-455 – A WebAudio Synthesizer - BarakChamo
http://barakchamo.github.io/rc455
======
fit2rule
Nice idea, but .. Just thought I'd better report: Doesn't work for me at all
on OSX, Safari 9.0.1 .. on Firefox 42.0, it works, but the GUI renders
improperly and the controls don't respond to mouse events, but it plays sound
when I hit the QWERTY keyboard .. Chrome 46.0.2490.86, it renders the GUI
properly, plays sound, but doesn't really react to mouse events on the knobs
as smoothly as I would expect of a synthesizer - very jerky. Also, presets
don't seem to work.

~~~
BarakChamo
Thanks for reporting fit2rule!

It's weird, I'm running it well on Firefox and Chrome on OSX but I'll test on
other setups. The presets should be empty to begin with and only save ones you
want locally.

~~~
imglorp
Linux FF 42.0 here. Playing notes works but nothing else like the knobs
respond to mouse inputs.

------
mfkp
Wow, very cool implementation, fun to play around with.

The "knobs" are a UX nightmare with a touchpad on my laptop though, nearly
impossible to use.

Sometimes replicating a physical object doesn't translate well to the web - a
simple slider (input type=range) would be much more effective here.

~~~
BarakChamo
Thanks mfkp!

Yeah I know what you mean, I have an open issue to fix touch screen handling.
I didn't have a touch screen handy but I'm hoping to fix it soon.

I wanted to play around with realistic UIs but I agree that sometimes digital
interfaces like a slider are much more intuitive.

~~~
JonnieCache
Nothing digital about a slider. The Juno, the SH-101, loads of classic synths
had sliders.

~~~
BarakChamo
Yeah you're right JonnieCache, I meant a more physical-like interaction but
sliders are as well.

------
ogig
It looks awesome, but it's unusable under my chrome + ubuntu. Any parameter
tweak i tested results in a huge lag, sometimes making the tab stop
responding.

~~~
BarakChamo
This is so weird, it's running well for me but obviously buggy for many.

Do you mind telling me which parameters caused issues? and what machine are
you running on?

~~~
bchjam
fwiw I got reports of inconsistent/unreproducible performance issues when I
was working on a webaudio synth project last year. Never figured if it was
down to audio hardware or what but I have seen a couple upgrades of Chrome
that performed weird, tho webMIDI API was still shifting a bit

~~~
ogig
I confirm this. My webaudio project was halted because I couldn't figure out
why the cpu usage kept going up. After some chromium lists reading I decided
to give them some time to polish the api. Some months later the same project
was working as expected.

------
Jimmed
This is great fun to play around with - if I'm not careful I'm gonna get
completely distracted from doing any work today...

Just to chime in on others' comments, the knobs are pretty unpleasant to use,
even with a mouse. I think though, Ableton has spoiled me with regards to
knob/slider UX.

Awesome work!

~~~
BarakChamo
Cheers Jimmed!

I know exactly what you mean with Live, it's so smooth!

I'm working on a web-based VJ project right now and it's a lot more like
Ableton, slick and minimalistic.

------
tempodox
This wins the cup in the Most Nonfunctional Website category.

